# Extension 5.1 surround sound cables



## slamminuk (Jun 13, 2007)

Evening all!

I recently got a 5.1 surround sound system to run with my PC, the problem is I want the speakers wired to the front room from the PC as I watch films from my PC to my TV.

I can't seem to find the cables needed.

These are the cables that run from my sound card to the sub: 





















Can anyone post links directly to the 3 cables needed as this will be of great help! Oh and they need to be in the UK and about 10 meters long.

:smile:


----------

